# stuck.



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey guys i need some help. i've been attempting to hunt coyote and fox for the past couple of months and i have had almost no success. to date i am yet to call in a critter. i've shot two coyote and two fox, both were from my truck when i wasn't even hunting. i've grabbed all of the info i can and put it to use as best as i can. i use howls, distress, squeaks, and the only dogs i've ever seen are running away. i know how to use the calls, i practice every chance i get with tapes. i use full camo, and i never skyline or stick out like a dick on a forehead. i use scent blocker and cover scents. i've gone hunting with and without them. i stalk into my stands, and i sit for at least half an hour. over christmas i was hunting out of my girlfriend's farm where they have a huge problem with predators. there were fresh tracks every day, the dogs could be heard howling throughout the night, no one but me had ever called in the area. i'm plain old stuck. is there any information that can help me or am i just a terrible hunter?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

well I don't think you suck at hunting. You have done everything right so far. Maybe try a different time of day. We need to know your routine once on stand. Maybe it's volume control, wind, or your just not seeing them. Thier sneaky little fellers. Maybe get a partner, sometimes 4 eyes looking in different directions is better. It should be about breeding season, this will make them more visable.

Number 1 rule to calling critters= Patience


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

ditch the scent blocker and cover scents. number one thing i always put first is the wind. you have to play the wind right everytime. it needs to be blowing in your face at all times. crosswind is the next best thing but anything else isnt worth even trying. smell sight and sound are more keen on them then us humans. next to wind movement is the most important in my opinion. once you sit and start calling keep your movement at a minimum. when calling and switching calls move very slowly. gun should be up and ready at all times also. doesnt matter how good your camo is, it still wont hide your movement! you may already do all this but you didnt mention it in your post so i thought id throw it out there. hope it helps


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blowefosho said:


> ditch the scent blocker and cover scents. number one thing i always put first is the wind. you have to play the wind right everytime. it needs to be blowing in your face at all times. crosswind is the next best thing but anything else isnt worth even trying.


 :beer:

Youll NEVER, EVER, fool a coyotes nose. Playing the wind is your ONLY option.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i've been calling at all times of day, and i do try and keep my movement to a minimum. i've called face into the wind, facing downwind, crosswind, diagonal, and every other which way. i try using the scents because i do smoke and i thought it might help after i hadn't had any results. i don't smoke when i hunt and i keep all of my clothing seperate. i guess a bigger question is: is it common to go hunting about 30 times in different areas all over (and i mean i've been at places 350 miles apart) and still be dry? plus with calling into the wind is it even going to be heard when the wind is blowing 40+? it's a rare day when the wind blows under 30 here.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

my general calling set: i start with a distress, either jackrabbit or high squeals with my ki-yi, and i call for about 20 seconds and sit in silence for about 2 minutes. i repeat this two or three times. then i switch to howling with a couple of interrogation howls with a few barks. i howl once or twice and then sit for about 2 minutes again. after that hasn't worked, i try a couple challenge howls or pup yips. sometimes i'll switch to a different cottontail distress after all of this, again with 20 seconds of noise and then 2 minutes of silence. when i'm doing distress calls, i always start with a very low volume, usually muffling the end of the call a bit with a hand. howls i just let rip. i just don't know what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Ive been hunting predators for 4 years now. I called in my first yote last year on set #23 or something like that, and missed the shot. This year 2 nights ago on set #16 of the year a pair came in and one died finally. Its like bloodyblinddoors told me "take the words, always and never and throw them out the window. Once you do that you will understand predator hunting."


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

30 and 40+ mph wind is a hella lot  ive never hunted in high wind but ive heard somewhere around 15-20+ mph and most people dont go out. real hard to get your calls to carry im sure in 30 mph wind


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Alot of coyotes that come to calls you never see. I have been walking into a stand and hear that ol rabbit call sit and watch. There are coyotes down in spots the callers don't see. They get up to leave the coyotes lay down. It might just be that they are coming and you are not seeing them. Don't give up.


----------

